
Tired of Instagram? Try Instalayer, early signup available - snowbol
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goinstalayer.com<p>We can&#x27;t be too specific about what is Instalayer, but soon you will be able to see and create. If you have any questions, feel free to email hi@goinstalayer.com
======
tedmiston
> "We can't tell you what it is but sign up!"

This approach rarely works on HN. Much better to launch your project then come
back to show the community.

